# Looking for 2012 club - Oconee, Morgan, Walton, Greene, Taliafarro, Putnam, Jasper...



## TooBigToFail (Nov 10, 2011)

Basically, somewhere within a reasonable distance of Walton county.  Conscientious hunter, veteran... just looking for a place a bit less crowded than my current club.  No camper or anything, just me and my climber but shared stands would be nice.  Ready to pay now to get locked in for 2012 since my current lease runs out the middle of Jan.


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 16, 2011)

We have a few openings in Taliaferro.
800+ acres and carry 14 members, 600$ Deer Turkey and preditor.
Bunk house, and camper slots, Electric and very secure.
PM Me if you're interested. and i can send you a copy of the rules.
We're not Deer slayers, and do lay off the smaller Racks. Family orientated.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 17, 2011)

PM sent DJ


----------



## Darrenmd (Nov 17, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## frosty20 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am interested in something near Walton County as well for next year.


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 29, 2011)

I've PM'd everyone back on this that has contacted me. Even though this isn't my thread...
Please note; Contact me, not TooBig, he was looking for a club, and found one with us, Super nice guy and glad to have him.
we still have openings.
PM Me with your direct email address and i can send a copy of the rules, and discuss further if your interested. Thanks, Arrowhead Hunting Club, Taliaferro GA.


----------



## TooBigToFail (Nov 30, 2011)

Just for those who may be reading this thread... the club property is in a great location and the members are a really good bunch of people.   I can't wait to hunt there in 2012... it's going to be a great year!


----------



## jimbos103 (Feb 10, 2012)

*i have club looking for good hunters*

green and talafiero co.s  dues$600.  call me 770-262-2378


----------



## thesilverbullet (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a small club in green county , need 3  members ,  call david @404-456-4364


----------



## HunterJohnson22 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an opening in Taliaferro county. We have approximately 270 acres. There is Only going to be five people hunting this piece of property. This club has been in my family for 30 years now. Established stands that can be hunted by everyone in the club. Dues are $450


----------



## fishnhunter (Sep 11, 2012)

*land for lease*

I have 184 acres that I am trying to get 6 people on.  Right now I have 5.  The land is great. plenty of cover water and food.  In the city limit of Between right off Hwy 78


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure how far Burke County is from You.
If its doable contact me back


----------

